# Does Your Baby Have Cracking Joints?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Ds is 5 months, very recently his joints have begun cracking, like when I pick him up or when I'm putting his arms in a onesie.

Anyone else's baby's joint pop/crack a lot?


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes - It's totally normal - Chrio told me its the body healing its self


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm, healing itself from what?


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

sublaxations caused by physical, emotional, and mental stress - but I'm not a Chiro so I'm sure there's more

My baby seemed to benefit a lot from Chiropractic work


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

All of my kiddos have gotten adjusted regularly since a couple of days after birth. I'll ask next time we go. Thanks


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine too.

Dawn


----------



## gr8tfulmom (Mar 13, 2005)

Our ds has popped and cracked since he was in-utero. I talked to the MWs about it and was assured it was just another regular "thing". He cracked from birth -4 months a lot. We also talked to our crunchy x-ped (long story) about it and got the same response. I haven't run across any research that says it's a red flag for anything. He has cracked less and less as he's gotten older, but every now and then his little back lets out a very audible crack.


----------



## kungfumoose (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know if this helps, or not, but husband is 26 yrs old, and he_still_ has cracking and popping joints. It's really funny, I'll be playing the piano, and he tries to sneak up on me, and *pop* I say "hello dear" and he says "darn joints!!"

His mom says it heredetery. It doesn't hurt him. It does sound weird though.

just my 2 cents.

~Moose


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

We asked our ped about this too, and she said it's totally normal, nothing to worry about - can continue up to age 2 or so. Though at almost 1 DS is popping anymore.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I asked my chiro and he said it's normal because they have not developped their ligaments ( I think it was ligamtns he said) yet. Or at least they are not as strong as with older children thus pop easilly.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elight23*
Yes - It's totally normal - Chrio told me its the body healing its self


did not he say "developing" rather then healing?


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes! I was just remarking on this to DH. DD's joints have been "poppy" since birth. Nice to know other babes are like this, too.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks mama's, phew! I know, 3rd kid, why am I panicking?? (Uh, anxiety anyone?) He didn't seem to pop so much before, just recently he's been popping more. He has his 4 month appt tomorrow (at almost 5.5 months







) I'll ask about it. I also have a chiro appt this afternoon, I'll ask there to & I'll ask for an explanation.


----------

